# First timer



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

Got on this forum for the first time last night and have enjoyed myself immensely. I spend most of my time in Countryside Families or the sewing/quilting forums. 

It took a lot of years to get myself to clean my house on a regular basis. I grew up in a clean house (my mother even dusted the light bulbs when I was a baby), and I was an unusually clean kid growing up. But I got married when I was 18 and promptly had 4 kids in the next 6 years. There is no way humanly possible to keep an immaculate house when you are spending all your time taking care of babies. 

As my kids got older I learned to use the worker bees that God had so generously given me to at least keep the house from becoming a total disaster area (Hey, they made most of the mess. It's only right that they helped clean it up). Now my worker bees are all grown up and one is actually leaving the hive this summer when she gets married. When they hit 18 they started paying rent and doing fewer chores. I have one underage worker bee left - she's 17 and I end up paying her to do a lot of the extra stuff (She's saving for college so it is for a good cause). 

I am once again responsible for doing all the dishes myself (I enjoyed not having to do them, but I have discovered that the worker bees don't care if they are really clean like I do and it is nice to pull a glass out of the cabinet and not have to inspect it before using it ).

I think I finally have a handle on getting myself motivated to getting and keeping all the areas of the house clean and relatively in order (it is next to impossible to keep everything in order when there are 5 other people messiong everything up and not putting stuff away right). However, my bain is the outside in the yards, shop and animal areas as well as the garden. 

I have a 21 year old son with Duchennes Muscular Dystrophy who is wheelchair bound and can't be left alone for long periods of time in case he gets into a position he can't get out of or needs something. With my husband and other 3 kids working full time I can only get out there when someone else is home AND the weather cooperates. I really should have most of my garden in by now, but have to get better fencing to keep the goats out before I can put anything in it and the weather is simply not coordinating with these people's work schedules! Oh, yeah I also have 4 pygoras and 2 more Jacob's sheep to shear.

When I get so discouraged that I don't feel like doing anything, I call my grandmother. She's 88 and gets more done most days than I do. Just talking to her inspires me to get off my butt and get something done. I wish I lived closer so she could inspire me in person, though. That reminds me, I have another load of laundry to put in...."Guess I'd best get to it!" - as my grandmother would say.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcome to the Cleaning with Ninn club!.....lol. We've all been inspiring each other to get our indoor spring cleaning done before the nice weather becomes too great a temptation to resist. It's going nicely, too. No need to feel behind, just jump in where you are and paddle like mad! We're having a great time, and we want you to have fun too! Read today's post-it's the first in my new "clog" or cleaning blog. Sometimes, we just need to take a break. Wednesday is a really good day for that. Have a great day and welcome to the family!


----------

